# Router reagiert nicht mehr - WRT54g



## oldputz1990 (23. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen WRT54g Router.

Firmware ist DD-WRT oben gewesen.


Gestern wollte ich wieder eine Standard Firmware raufspielen, und habe keine Firmware für die Version 1.1 gefunden, darum habe ich die von der Ver. 3.0 raufgespielt.

Firmware wurde erfolgreich aktualisiert, (nicht unterbrochen).

Kurz danach konnte ich nicht mehr auf den Router zugreifen.

Er reagiert auf kein Ping, kein Webzugriff, nichts.

DHCP deaktiviert.

Habe schon alle IP Adressen mit einem Scanner durchsucht, kein Erfolg.... der Router reagiert auf keine IP Adresse.


Habe schon mit dem Reset Button alles probiert -- >kein Erfolg!


Gibt es noch Möglichkeiten, den Router auf Fabrikeinstellungen zurücksetzen?


Danke!


----------



## port29 (23. März 2008)

Hi,

mit dem WRT54g hatte ich schon meinen Spaß, hab aktuell 7 Stück davon im Einsatz, 3 bereits mit nem JTAG Stecker 

Ich habe jetzt mal die erste Frage an dich: Funktioniert der Switch in dem Router noch? Merkt er, wenn du das LAN Kabel einsteckst oder geht das auch nicht mehr?


----------



## oldputz1990 (23. März 2008)

Hallo!

Wenn man ein Kabel einsteckt, leuchtet das Lämpchen, ja!

Das Funktioniert!


----------



## port29 (23. März 2008)

Glückwunsch, dann ist das Ding noch nicht ganz Schrott. 

Jetzt würde ich folgendes machen: 

- Router ist aus. 
- Netzwerkkabel rein und auf einem Rechner einen ping auf 192.168.1.1 laufen lassen.
- Router einschalten und 1-2 Sekunden warten, dann Stift in die Reset Taste rein und ca. 30 Sek gedrückt halten. Dann loslassen.
- Router dann ca. 2-3 Min initialisieren lassen und dabei den Ping auf dem Rechner beobachten.

Wenn es nicht geht, das gleiche ausprobieren, nur die Reset Taste zuerst drücken und Router anschließend einschalten.


----------



## oldputz1990 (23. März 2008)

Hallo!

Habe beide Möglichkeiten ausprobiert...

Leider kein Erfolg...

Zeitüberschreitung bzw. Zielhost nicht erreichbar

lg


----------



## port29 (23. März 2008)

Sagmal bitte eben die IP Adresse des Rechners, mit dem du den Router pingst


----------



## oldputz1990 (23. März 2008)

Hallo!

IP: 192.168.1.2
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1


----------



## port29 (23. März 2008)

Hmm... komisch, also eigentlich müsste der Router dann wieder auf Pings reagieren. Hast du einen  Linux Rechner zur Verfügung?

Kannst du evtl. auch noch beschreiben, was die Power LED macht?


----------



## oldputz1990 (23. März 2008)

hallo!

linux leider nicht...

die leds blinken ca jede Sekunde einmal....
naja, nicht blinken, die werden eher jede sekunde ein bisschen schwächer, dann wieder normal....


----------



## port29 (23. März 2008)

Okay, 

jetzt gibt es mehrere Sachen, die falsch laufen können. Ich würde zunächst einmal die Verkabelung zum Router überprüfen. Bist du dir sicher, dass der Rechner den Router hardwareseitig erreichen kann?

Die zweite Sache wäre die Konfiguration deines Rechners. Probier mal aus, ob du deine eigene IP Adresse anpingen kannst. (ping -t 192.168.1.2)Btw. ich würde die Gateway Adresse weglassen, denn du hast ja noch kein Gateway. Eventuell würde ich noch die Window Size etwas einschränken, z.B. mit 
	
	
	



```
ping 192.168.1.1 -t -w 10
```

Und dann die letzte Möglichkeit, die mir so auf Anhieb einfällt. Resettaste drücken und 30 sek gedrückt halten, dann Strom rein, die Reset Taste nicht loslassen, sondern weiter halten. Also dass nach dem Einschalten bis zum Loslassen noch 30 sek vergehen. Den Router dann nicht ausschalten, sondern einfach so stehen lassen, er muss sich jetzt erstmal initialisieren. Dauert idR. ca. 2-3 min, lass ihn aber ruhig 5 min so stehen.


----------



## MasterJM (24. März 2008)

Ich verwende keine DD-WRT mehr, seitdem ich dadurch einen WRT verloren habe, die Fw ist mehr suspekt.




> Nachdem das Webinterface erwiesenermaßen nicht mehr erreichbar ist, schaltet man das Gerät zunächst aus (Netzteil aus der Steckdose ziehen) und entfernt alle Netzwerkkabel von der Geräterückseite. Nnach einigen Sekunden schaltet man den WRT54G wieder ein. Jetzt achtet man genau auf den Ablauf der Blink-Signale.
> 
> 1. Zunächst blinkt die Power-LED sehr schnell. Bleibt es bei diesem schnellen Blinken länger als 2 Minuten, ohne daß eine der anderen LED's aufgeleuchtet hätte, so liegt ein defekter Bootloader vor. In dem Fall ist keine Rettung möglich ohne das Gerät zu öffnen.
> 
> ...


----------



## LL0rd (24. März 2008)

Ähnliche Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Ich habe mit fwbuilder eine Firewall geschrieben und die auf dem Router automatisch installieren lassen. Danach was das Deutsche Interface auf einmal englisch. Ca. 4-5 Stunden später hat sich dann der Router aufgehängt, ein Reboot hat nicht funktioniert, blinkende Power LED und ein nicht reagierender Switch. Und das nicht nur bei einem Router, sondern bei allen! Ein JTAG Kabel war die Rettund der HW Devices. Aber seit dem ich die Firewall manuell auf den Router installiere, ist alles i.O.


----------



## oldputz1990 (24. März 2008)

Hallo!

Das mit dem Gateway weglassen, hat nicht funktioniert.
Die IP des Rechners kann man problemlos anpingen!

Ich beschreibe jetzt das Blinkverhalten:

Wenn ich den Strom einstecke, leuchtet das Power Lämchen schnell, und bleibt auch immer schnell.

Weiters leuchten die Ethernet Lämpchen und das Internet Lämpchen auf.
Sind aber dann gleich wieder weg, und leuchten nie mehr.

DMZ leuchtet gar nicht.

Dieses Verhalten trifft also auf keinen Punkt zu.

Ist es vielleicht mit den Versionen verschieden. (Mein WRT hat die Version 1.1)


//EDIT:::

Habe gerade gemerkt, dass mein Router doch ein WRT54g*l* ist. (Kein WRT54g)

Habe aber die Firmware vom WRT54g 3.0 eingespielt..

 f**k


----------

